# Meadowhall - daytime parking for a 9 metre motorhome?



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Evening all,

Does anyone know if it is possible to safely park a 9 metre motorhome at Meadowhall for the day? I will be visiting Sheffield University for the day, so thought we could use the tram from Meadowhall. 

Any advice, or alternative suggestions gratefully received.


Thanks,
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

What day of the week? The park and ride is good, but you would not be "allowed" to take up several spaces Monday - Friday. At weekends, I have done in the past. Speak to SYPTE for help 

Failing that, the coach park. 

At the shopping centre, you can get in at the cinema end with a motorhome or the old Sainsburys entrance. 

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As Russell, use coach park.
It may help if you ring management on 0845 600 6800 prior to your visit.
Tell them that you are shopping.

Alternatively Meadowhall retail park a bit further down Attercliffe road is an open car park Usually plenty of space.

Dave p


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks both. This motorhome free spirit thing seems to have left me in a state where I no longer plan anything much in advance - planned trip is tomorrow!

Thanks again for the advice.


Regards,
John


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Parking at Meadowhll is for shoppers at Meadowhall, why not try the park and ride which is free. I can't help about the length. Try googling for phone numbers or email addresses and contact them to check. 

I can recall a while back clampers being introduced and people getting caught being over the line or in the wrong bay. 

There is also a coach park at meadowhall which is usually empty, and you could ask about. 

Frank


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

bigfrank3 said:


> why not try the park and ride which is free.
> 
> Frank


I've just "google earthed" the park and ride near Meadowhall - it doesn't look promising tbh. Good suggestion though, thanks.

Regards,
John


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Alternatively Meadowhall retail park a bit further down Attercliffe road is an open car park Usually plenty of space.
> 
> Dave p


There is also a tram stop behind it near Aldi 
Steve


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

*DO NOT* under any circumstances use the parking at Meadowhall retail park for a full day. according to the signs you are limited to 2 hours and ANPR is used to clock in and out so you will probably be caught out.

having said that I have been given a ticket there (2 hours and 10 minutes while eating in Pizza Hut and shopping in ToysRus) and refused to pay. As this is private property the "ticket" issued is in fact an invoice and is given on the assumption that you have entered into a contract with the parking company.

There are many documented cases of people being harassed for many months by the parking organisation and debt collection agencies.

I spoke to the manager of ToysRus and got him to speak to the parking org based on the receipt times for the purchases and waive the charge which he did but only because I had the receipts

I won't say any more but am happy to expand if required


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meadowhall*

The Meadowhall park and ride site is OK, but during the week it is packed with commuters. Weekends, you would be OK taking several spaces. I have parked there with a TAG axle before. The staff are very helpful.

Russell


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

All,

Thanks for all the helpful responses. Just for completion, we decided not to take the motorhome in the end - went by car and used the Park and Tram from the western end. Very easy. Based on our experience (arriving at around 10 o'clock on Tuesday) we could easily have parked the motorhome at that end - there was lots of room in the car park, and access was easy (same entry and exit is used by buses connecting to the Park and Ride).

Regards,
John


----------

